# Batchdatei mit J/N Bestätigung



## skalu (8. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte ne CD brennen, die, sobald sie eingelegt wird, automatisch ein Batch File startet, das die Möglichkeit bietet, den CD Inhalt die Festplatte zu kopieren. Autorun habe ich schon, nur bräuchte ich dazu noch ne Sicherheitsabfrage à la "Möchten Sie den Inhalt kopieren?" JA NEIN (mit j bzw. n Eingabe).

Und ne andere Frage noch. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit, das Laufwerk auszulesen, von dem aus die Batch Datei gestartet wird? Weil das CD/DVD Laufwerk kann ja einmal als Laufwerk D oder E bzw. F oder noch weiter unten liegen... und das bräuchte ich für den Befehl XCOPY [Quell Laufwerk = CD/DVD]:\dateien C:\zielordner

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Greetz Lukas


----------



## MCIglo (8. Juli 2005)

Es gibt keine simple Möglichkeit für das ja/nein. ist leider etwas komplizierter. Den genauen Weg weiß ich auch garnicht.

mit xcopy dürfte es kene probleme geben, wenn du das z.b. so machst:

xcopy * d:\temp\


----------



## skalu (8. Juli 2005)

Hmm, ok...

Das mit dem * funktioniert wunderbar, danke!. Falls jemand nur bestimmte Ordner kopieren möchte, geht das auch relativ:

XCOPY test C:\ziel\test  >  kopiert alle Dateien aus dem Ordner test nach C:\ziel\test
XCOPY test2 C:\ziel\test2  >  kopiert alle Dateien aus dem Ordner test2 nach C:\ziel\test2

Wenn jemand noch nen Vorschlag für eine J/N Abfrage hat, würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Danke, Lukas


----------



## Orakel (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das mit der Abfrage hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal. Bin dabei im Netz über folgende Möglichkeit gestolpert:


```
@ECHO OFF
ECHO Soll der Kopiervorgang gestartet werden?
SET /P X=(J)a oder (N)ein?
IF /I "%X%"=="J" goto :JA
IF /I "%X%"=="N" goto :NEIN
GOTO ENDE

:JA
ECHO Hier tue ich was, wenn "J" eingegeben wurde
GOTO ENDE

:NEIN
ECHO Hier wird nix getan. "N" eingegeben

:ENDE
```

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## skalu (8. Juli 2005)

Perfekt - genau das, was ich wollte! Hab vielen Dank!

Greetz Lukas


----------

